# Who will be buying



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

R.e.m.'s new albulm? Comes out in March & I cannot wait!! I've only just heard their new song, they still have it 

Love my Rem boys :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Not me.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Not one for me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No thanks Dawn.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Not for me! Sorry!


----------

